
MONOPRICE RELEASES THEIR MINI DELTA PRINTER (ON INDIEGOGO) - Declanomous
http://hackaday.com/2017/05/17/monoprice-releases-their-mini-delta-printer-on-indiegogo/
======
Declanomous
I thought this was really interesting, because a 3d printer at $159 is nearly
in impulse buy territory, and features like auto-bed leveling make it much
easier for a novice to pick up a printer and start using it immediately.

Link to the discussion on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/3Dprinting/comments/6bofq6/monopric...](https://www.reddit.com/r/3Dprinting/comments/6bofq6/monoprice_mini_delta_to_be_released_on_indiegogo/)

